# Workout Music



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm trying to compile a list of great workout music. I generally listen to indie and progressive music, but when it comes to working out I love cheesy pop music, it's a guilty pleasure of mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




think Britney Spears Toxic, Justin Timerlake Rock Your Body...stuff like that. any hip hop (not ghetto/thug rap) would also work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, if you guys have some great dance/pop songs that really get you going, I'd love to know what they are. Not entire albums, just songs. I want to make a mix for my mp3 player 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks girls!!! Help me off my tuckus!


----------



## angela (Mar 24, 2006)

my bf listens to techno when he works out. It really gets him hyped up to work out. (i'll ask him for techno song titles if you want) I like to listen to this song by Outkast titled, "Bombs Over Baghdad" when I'm racing on the freeway hehe! Also check out "Pump It" by Black-eyed Peas.. great up beat happy music, it'll make you wana dance


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Mar 24, 2006)

Fever by Kylie Minouge


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 24, 2006)

I find a lot of songs on Blur's 'Parklife' and 'The Great Escape' albums have heaps of good active tracks, I use them to motivate me to do major housecleaning! 

Songs like 'Girls and Boys' or 'Stereotypes', 'Country House' etc...


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 24, 2006)

I love Blur! and the black eyed peas!
hey Angela, I'd some some of those techo tracks! I like electro-pop type stuff if your boy is into that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks girls for the recs!!!


----------



## tracie (Mar 27, 2006)

gwen stefani - crash
rihanna - SOS
third eye blind -semi-charmed life
panic! at the disco - camisado
panic! at the disco - i write sins not tragedies
rick springfield - jesse's girl
so they say - forever young
motion city soundtrack - everything is all right
the used - under pressure
matt nathanson - sad songs
kelly clarkson - gone
jimmy eat world - a praise chorus
jack's mannequin - i'm ready
free - all right now
ciara - 1, 2 step
head automatica - beating heart baby
fall out boy - the music or the misery
bon jovi - living on a prayer
coheed and cambria - the suffering, a favor house atlantic
the academy is - slow down

my taste is pretty random


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks tracie!!! those are some great recs!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyone else?? I'm still compiling data


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 28, 2006)

You should check out some Goldfrapp. They sound sort of 80ish. I really love it. 
I like Ooh La La, Lovely 2 CU, and Slide In.

Plus, check out "We Used To Be Friends" by the Dandy Warhols. Oh and "Grunge Betty" by them too! I totally love me some Dandy's.


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Apr 8, 2006)

Kanye west - new workout plan

That always gets me dancing =p.

Danzel - pump it up
Eric prydz - call on me


----------



## xSazx (Apr 8, 2006)

christina aguilera - make over/dirrty/fighter make me wanna work out lately
ll cool j & jlo - control myself
pcd - wait a minute/beep/dont cha


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Apr 8, 2006)

On my last incline power mile on the treadmill. Nelly # 1 Keeps me from swearing up a storm. I am not a hip hop girl.


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 8, 2006)

i agree with the BEP. i also rock out to hip hop music when working out too, e-40 has been on the dial a lot lately. do you like latin-influence music? i love pitbull, daddy yankee, and don omar when working out...some songs you can check out: gasolina, toma, shake, dile, lo que paso paso...sorry, i don't have my ipod w/ me otherwise i'd love to share more!
it's weird, i like to listen to r&b when i work out...confessions by usher is one of my fav. CDs (random, i know!)...hope this helps!


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 8, 2006)

oh, i forgot david banner. that vid (for "play") is basically workout in itself!


----------



## luminious (Apr 8, 2006)

i love hip hop for working out. i cant listen to cheesy stuff and feel motivated. i like busta rymes new song New York, but if your not from NY you probably won't care for it. Since your from FL try the Pitbull album. That is a tight CD and def. would be good for working out.

For me personally I would use a Biggie album. His voice amps me up everytime.


----------



## mitsukai (Apr 14, 2006)

i love a lot of the sean paul stuff, esp. get busy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and rihanna - pon de replay is fabulous.

if you're into japanese pop, amuro namie and ayumi hamasaki both have a lot of really great upbeat stuff.

anything with a good beat


----------



## alysia (Apr 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_Plus, check out "We Used To Be Friends" by the Dandy Warhols. Oh and "Grunge Betty" by them too! I totally love me some Dandy's._

 
Also Bohemian Like you rocks as well (Dandy Warhol love!) Some of my favs are:
Spiderbait - Black Betty
The Offspring - Staring at the Sun
Marilyn Manson - Fight Song
The Subways - Rock & Roll Queen
David Bowie - Suffrogate City
Morningwood - Nth Degree
Kaiser Chefs - I predict a riot
Franz Ferdinand - The Fallen
Joan Jett - Bad Reputation
Nazareth - Hair of the Dog
Orgy - Blue Monday
Vast - Here (but skip ahead to 1 minute, it gets fast there, the beinging is super long)
Metric - Monster Hospital
Steriogram - Walkie Talkie Man
The Caesars - Jerk it Out
Bloc Party - Helicopter
Rob Zombie - Dragula

yea those tend to pump me up


----------



## Wattage (Apr 15, 2006)

This is a fab idea! I am always looking for new tunes to listen to at the gym! 

Some of my faves (I pick mostly electronic & pop music):

Ready, Steady, Go - Paul Oakenfold
Sandstorm - Da Rude
SOS - Rihanna (don't laugh!! Haha, this is majorly pumping me up right now!)
Sorry - Madonna
Children - Paul Oakenfold Remix
The Bomb - Buckethead
Perfect Drug - Nine Inch Nails
Mysterious Times - Sash!

Those are some pretty permanent ones on my player right now. Let me know if you guys want to keep an ongoing list of these and perhaps we can make a sticky!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow guys, those are some great recs!!! I can't wait to download them all to my ipod! I'm adding them to my spreadsheet right now!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 18, 2006)

I listen to almost everything outside of the gym, but in the gym, definitely techno and pop.  I get serious mileage out of the techno compilation CDs like all of the Ministry of Sounds or one of the many Ibizia compilation CDs.  Because of the fast beats, you wind up going faster.  I swear!


----------



## Pink_lily (Apr 18, 2006)

every time i go to the gym i wish that i had an mp3 player because obviously a CD player is bulky and, for me, likely to skip when on the treadmill.  here's what i can come up with for now.  sorry if there's any repeats!

my humps - BEP
don't lie - BEP
boyfriend - ashlee simpson
temperature - sean paul
stupid girls - pink
milkshake - kelis
baby boy - beyonce (and pretty much everything else that was on that album)
my happy ending - avril lavigne
christina aguilera - infatuation
gwen stefani - rich girl
no doubt - hella good, in my head, detective, just a girl, spiderwebs, sunday morning
toby keith - as good as i once was
trace adkins - honky tonk badonkadonk (yes, i looked that up for the spelling!)
bon jovi w/ jennifer nettles - who says you can't go home
gretchen wilson - all jacked up
the offspring - she's got issues
eve 6 - sunset strip bitch, on the roof again, open road song
shakira - hips don't lie (i love this song)
smithmonger - nobody gonna stop us (original mix) this one always gets me going; i got it on a mix by DJ Baby Anne plus i owned the record at one point before my ex stole it


----------



## Glitziegal (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm a child of the Eighties so I really enjoy working out to 80's cheese with a few modern, and latin songs mixed in.

My faves at the moment are
Blondie- Hangin' on the telephone
My humps-Black eyed peas
Relax- Frankie goes to Hollywood
Tainted Love- Soft cell
Come into my life- Joyce Sims
All fired up- Pat Benatar

I'll get my coat, lol


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 24, 2006)

anything shakira
anything luda
my humps
eye of the tiger (who CAN'T get pumped listening to that??)
Tainted love
old school bon jovi
Shut up (bep)
Overprotected remix
Breathe (aphex twins prodigy remix)
Boys remix
Slave 4 u remix
Rich young dumb nymphomaniac



argh my playlist is so long, I could go on for awhile


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 
_I'm a child of the Eighties so I really enjoy working out to 80's cheese with a few modern, and latin songs mixed in.

My faves at the moment are
Blondie- Hangin' on the telephone
My humps-Black eyed peas
Relax- Frankie goes to Hollywood
Tainted Love- Soft cell
Come into my life- Joyce Sims
All fired up- Pat Benatar

I'll get my coat, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No way, I love the 80's!!! I have so many 80's compilation CD's...ya know one of my favorite 80's songs is Major Tom, by Tom Schilling! I freakin love that one hit wonder. I can listen to it over and over again!!


----------



## more_please (Apr 26, 2006)

Totally out there suggestion: The Go! Team  the album is Thunder Lightening Strike, and seriously, it is the most upbeat music I have ever heard. Its kind of a mash-up thing, with tons of samples and not much vocals. I feel like a superhero when I listen to it! Try downloading "panther strike" to get a feel for it.


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 26, 2006)

OUTKAST!! - especially "I like the way you move" 
Black-eyed peas - my humps
The Bangles - Manic Monday
Sean Paul - Temperature - frankly, anything by Sean Paul makes me want to move!
David Banner - Don't play with me (run girl)
Missy Elliott - Lose Control
Soft Cell - Tainted Love


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 26, 2006)

Haha for a while I enjoyed songs off of the Bring it On soundtrack when working out.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *more_please* 
_Totally out there suggestion: The Go! Team the album is Thunder Lightening Strike, and seriously, it is the most upbeat music I have ever heard. Its kind of a mash-up thing, with tons of samples and not much vocals. I feel like a superhero when I listen to it! Try downloading "panther strike" to get a feel for it._

 
My friend just burned me one of their cd's, i haven't listened to it much but i'll have to now. thanks!!


----------



## user2 (Apr 30, 2006)

LOL I just listened to my 300 songs to find the perfect workout songs!
Here's my toootally random list:

50 Cent - Outta Control (not the remix, the regular version is awesome with a perfect beat)
112 - If I Hit
Aaliyah - What If
Alicia Keys - Harlem's Nocturne (starts with a relaxing piano solo)
Arctic Monkeys - I Bet You Look Good On the Dancefloor
Arctic Monkeys - View from the Afternoon (gosh I loooooooove that song!)
Beyonce - Work It Out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BEP - My Humps (stupid lyrics but great beat! Yes I'm a huge beat babe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Bodyrockers - I Like the Way You Move
Britney Spears - I Got That Boom Boom 
Britney Spears - I'm A Slave for You (That's just to remind yourself of the banging body she had in the video!! Plus: I know all the dance moves!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Christina Aguilera - Hello (Gives you an uplift!)
Daft Punk - Technologic
Destiny's Child - Lose My Breath
Diplo - Diplo Rhythm
Fat Joe - Everybody Get Up
Fettes Brot - Emanuela (it's a German song but the beat is soooo great!)
Fort Minor - Petrified
Franz Ferdinand - Do You Want To
Jamiroquai - Deeper Underground
Jay-Z - Encore Remix (not the Linkin Park one)
John Legend - Let's Get Lifted
Kanye West - Touch The Sky
Pharell - Can I Have It Like That
Ray-J - Keep Sweatin'
Robbie Williams - Tripping (I gotta push him overseas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Robbie Williams - Hot Fudge
The Strokes - Juicebox


----------



## Throwaway Style (May 1, 2006)

I listen to the sex pistols when I go running, I have NO idea why, but it works for me.  I also listen to Dear Or Alive sometimes.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 2, 2006)

Okay, so last night I hit the elliptical machine and jammed out to the entire _Britney- In the Zone _cd. Can we say pumped the whole time!! Wow, such a great workout cd!


----------



## MzEmo (May 2, 2006)

I listen to my chemical romance and senses fail. their such good bands =]. the whole screamo thing makes me have more stamina when i run most of the time i want to sing along but that would be an embaressment at the gym lols


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 2, 2006)

Keep'em coming girls!!! This is getting me motivated! I'm loading up my Workout folder in iTunes!!!


----------



## Throwaway Style (May 3, 2006)

The following songs by Placebo, 
The Bitter End, Second Sight, Bionic(really gooood), and Every Me and Every You


----------



## bottleblack (May 16, 2006)

My taste is pretty eclectic, but for working out I loooove some cheesy eighties music.  Here's a bunch of stuff I like to listen to...tried to avoid any repeats from earlier posts.

Loverboy - "Working for the Weekend" (this is like my #1 pump up song because it is sooooo dorky!)
Laura Branigan - "Gloria"
The Go-Go's - "Head Over Heels", "We Got the Beat"
No Doubt - "New"
Violent Femmes - "Blister In the Sun"
The Capricorns - "The New Sound"
Ryan Adams - "So Alive"
Pat Benetar - "Invincible"
Yellowcard - "Lights and Sounds"
Elvis Costello - "Pump it Up"
Jennifer Lopez - "Get Right"
The Killers - "Mr. Brightside"
LOTS of Madonna, esp older stuff


----------



## Shimmer (May 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 
_Jennifer Lopez - "Get Right"_

 
That song was playing for a month in the mall I worked in last year. 
Every 4 minutes that song came on.
If I never hear that song again, it's too soon >.< LOL


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 17, 2006)

If you have stamina, then i recommend Depeche Mode - Personal Jesus Remix, it lasts for 7 and a half minutes and i dance to it every day, there are so many various beats in just one song and it's fun to dance to.

here's the rest of the list that i dance to, for working out.

Pussycat Dolls - Dontcha, and Beep
The Pretenders - Middle of The Road
Will Smith - Men In Black
Fresh Prince - Boom Shake The Room
Black Eyed Peas - Don't Phunk With My Heart 
Rihanna - SOS
Nelly - Hot in Herre
Nelly ft Justin T - Work It
Pink - Get The Party Started
Depeche Mode remix album, there's loads of dancey songs
Scooter - Logical Song and Maria
Daddy Yankee - Gasolina
Shakira - Whenever Wherever
Beyonce - Crazy In Love
Sugababes - Push The Button, Red Dress, Round Round
Fine Young Cannibals - She Drives Me Crazy
Ciara - 1,2 Step
Lemar - Dance Wit U
Big Brovaz - Nu Flow
Christina Aguilera - Dirrty
Audio Bullys ft Nancy Sinatra - Shot You Down (this is a dance tune)
Bodyrockers - I Like the Way You Move, Round Round
Charlotte Church - Crazy Chick
Gwen Stefani - Hollaback Girl
Jamelia - Superstar
Girls Aloud - Jump (For my love)
Fatman Scoop - Be Faithful
Gorillaz - Feel Good Inc
Kelly Clarkson - Since U Been Gone
Justin Timberlake - Rock Your Body
Kanye West and Jamie Foxx - Gold digger
J Kwon - Tipsy
Scissor Sisters - Laura, Filthy Gorgeous
Shaggy - Hey Sexy Lady
The Streets - Before You Were Famous (dunno if you would dance to it but its a good song)


Wowzers thats alot lol


----------



## zwfan (Jun 2, 2006)

Linkin park~~~~


----------



## ToxicAllure (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh wow...I listen to SOOOOO much music when I work out. It's insane!!!!

Ying Yang Twins - Boom
Swing, Swing, Swing - All American Rejects
1, 2 Step - Ciara
Dirty Little Secret - All American Rejects
Pretty Fly - The Offspring
Harder to Breath - Maroon 5
Hawthorne Heights - Ohio is for Lovers
Kevin Little - Turn Me On
Outkast - I Like The Way You Move
Ying Yang Twins - Saltshaker
Pantera - Cowboys From Hell
BEP - Let's Get Retarded
Outkast - Roses
Rancid - Time Bomb
Eminem - Ass Like That -great for when your doing booty exercises-
Rihanna - Pon De Replay
Rihanna - SOS
Kelis - Milkshake
Petey Pablo - Vibrate
BEP - My Humps
Trapt - Headstrong
? - Rock Ya Body -can't remember the artist-
Sean Paul - We Be Burning
BEP - Anxiety Remix
Pussycat Dolls - Beep
Christina Aguilera - Can't Hold Us Down
Twista - Celebrity
Ludacris - Fantasy
Lil' Jon - Get Low
Ciara ft. Lil' Jon - Get On The Dance Floor
Elephant Man - Jook Gal (remix)
Nina Sky - Move Ya Body
Sean Paul - Temperature
Mindless Self Indulgence - Bring The Pain
Godsmack - Whatever
Marilyn Manson - The Beautfil People
The Donnas - Take It Off
Janet Jackson ft. Elephant Man - All Nite (Don't Stop) remix
Michael Jackson - Beat It
Jock Jams - Get Your Booty on the Floor
Mortal Kombat -Techno Remix-
Mount Sims - How We Do
Bob Marley - Bad Boys
Shaggy - Carolina
Christina Augilera - Dirrty
Britney Spears - Me Against the Music -Remix-
Madonna - Die Another Day
Daddy Yankee - Rompe
Teairra Mari - No Daddy


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Wow, those are great tracks! Keep them comin' ladies!!


----------



## mitziedoll (Jun 14, 2006)

Here is my list of frequently played workout songs:
1) True Faith (New Order)
2) Enjoy the Silence and Personal Jesus (Depeche Mode)
3) Melt with You (Modern English)
4) West End Girls original and Felix da Housecat version
5) Hungry like a Wolf (Duran Duran)
6) Good Vibrations (Marky Mark)
7) The Thong Song (Sisqo)
8) Shot you down (Audio Bullies)
9) Fighter (Chistina Aguilera)
10) Rosa Parks (Outcast)
11) The Rocky Theme


----------



## DCJPFan (Jun 26, 2006)

Shakira is usually my music of choice for a workout. My two faves are:

Ciega, Sordomuda
Ojos Asi

Other good ones are:

Hips Don't Lie
Whenever, Wherever
Objection (Tango)


----------



## Wattage (Jun 27, 2006)

I am really loving that new Christina Aguilera song as well as the Jay Z feat. Linkin Park tune - catchy!!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 27, 2006)

^ I love Christina's song too.

Don't know if this has been said but the Basement Jaxx greatest hits and Britney Spears 'Britney' album!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 27, 2006)

Gnarls Barkley
Blackalicious
Arctic Monkeys

I was jammin' last night!


----------



## tracie (Jun 29, 2006)

My new workout obsession is listening to punjabi remixes..try beware of the boys - jay z and punjabi mc

also..
transformer - gnarls barkley
mercy me - alkaline trio
slow down - the academy is..
beating heart baby - head automatica
graduation day - head automatica
honestly - cartel
goodbye goodbye - so they say
holly wood died - yellowcard
hey italy - halifax
miss murder - afi
all right now - free
xo - fall out boy
ok, i believe you but my tommy gun don't - brand new
in the cold - acceptance
blood red summer - coheed and cambria
you've made us concious - the audition
enjoy the silence (depeche mode cover) - anberlin


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 29, 2006)

I listen to a mix of popular spanish songs, popular rap/hip hop/pop, anything i can sing to

and a lot of daft punk and jamiroqu


----------



## Tyester (Jul 6, 2006)

Right now in the "workout" playlist:

In Flames
Twista
TI
Bonecrusher
Charlie Crouser
Breaking Benjamin
Children of Bodom
Rhapsody
Chimaira
Deftones
Killswitch Engage
Trivium
Outkast
2Pac
Amon Amarth

And I think some other various artists, but I'll listen to it all when it comes to anything. Only when I'm trying to sleep I play the calm and quiet stuff.


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 11, 2006)

I need really pumpin' dance/club stuff for the gym or when I go running.  Here are a few of my faves:

Justin Timberlake - Sexy Back (I downloaded this from Limewire...it is SOOOOO good!!)

Sneaker Pimps - Spin Spin Sugar

Murk v. Kristine W - Some Lovin'

Madison Avenue - Don't Call Me Baby

2 Unlimited - Twilight Zone and Get Ready for This

Armand Van Helden - The Funk Phenomenon

J Lo - Play

BEP - Pump It

Britney Spears - Toxic and Outrageous

Cassius - Sounds of Violence

The Cover Girls - Funk Boutique

Marilyn Manson or Depeche Mode - Personal Jesus

Divine - Jungle Love

Gene Loves Jezebel - Desire (extended remix)

Geri Halliwell - Ride (remix)

The KLF - 3AM Eternal and What Time is Love

Lime - Your Love

Lisa Lisa and Cult Jam - Let The Beat Hit 'Em

Madonna - Future Lovers

Rozalla - Everybody's Free

Snap - Believe the Hype

Sylvester - You Make Me Feel Mighty Real

Benny Benassi - Satisfaction

Duke - So In Love With You

Rhianna - SOS


----------



## user6 (Jul 11, 2006)

I love working out to these songs:

Crush - Jellyhead
Amber - This is your night
Rockell - In a dream

and I know you said no albums, but you should really check out this one, it's a deep house mix cd, and it's loaded with songs for you to work out to, it's Richard Humpty Vission's Drop that beat!!!! Let me know if you like it!!!


----------



## user6 (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_I listen to a mix of popular spanish songs, popular rap/hip hop/pop, anything i can sing to

and a lot of daft punk and jamiroqu_

 

Daft Punk and Jamiroquai are the SHIZZNITZZ!!! LOL


----------



## Pascal (Jul 13, 2006)

I listen to ORGY's Blue Monday remix and their Stitches remix, and Fiction ( Dreams in digital ) remix. The remixed songs last almost like 7 minutes long and they keep me working out.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mitziedoll* 
_2) Enjoy the Silence and Personal Jesus (Depeche Mode)_

 
Do you listen to Personal Jesus remix? its well fab innit?!


----------



## ch33tah (Jul 25, 2006)

when I work out, i love having a mix of electronic music that has a BPM (beat per minute) that is fast enough to match my movement when I'm running or on the elliptical trainer.

I have a bunch of mixes that I can post up here for everyone.. they are all things like house music and break beats... high energy that will allow you to keep up to the beat of the music and break a good sweat!


----------



## JULIA (Jul 26, 2006)

Defones. They're really aggressive and they get me pumped. They're also my favourite band, haha. I also listen to techno.


----------



## Katura (Jul 26, 2006)

This is a great topic! I cant wait to listen to some of these!!!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ch33tah* 
_when I work out, i love having a mix of electronic music that has a BPM (beat per minute) that is fast enough to match my movement when I'm running or on the elliptical trainer.

I have a bunch of mixes that I can post up here for everyone.. they are all things like house music and break beats... high energy that will allow you to keep up to the beat of the music and break a good sweat!_

 
that would be awesome of you!!!! i try to do the same thing. If something slow is on i notice myself not running as fast and when something hi energy comes on i really kick it into high gear!


----------



## ch33tah (Jul 27, 2006)

alright, here's one of my most favourite work out mixes to date:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=B35QO8R2

it's an electronic music mix .. well the genre of music is called break beats. the beat goes along very well when i use the elliptical on a higher resistance, but i go slower... it's awesome!

here's the tracklisting for anyone who's interested:


1. Hybrid - Opening Credits 
2. Hybrid - Finished Symphony 
3. Hybrid - Higher than a skyscraper
4. Energy 52 - Cafe Del Mar (Hybrid Time Travelller Mix) 
5. Moby - Bodyrock (Hybrid Bodyshock Mix) 
6. Hybrid - We are in control 
7. Filter - Take A Picture (Hybrid Remix) 
8. Radiohead - Everything In Its Right Place (Hybrid remix) 
9. Gouryella - Walhalla (Hybrid Echoplex Mix)
10. Andreas Johnson - Glorious (Hybrid ReMix) 
11. Hybrid - Dreaming Your Dreams
12. Golden Girls - Kinetic (Hybrid's Audiopyrotechnix Mix) 
13. Hybrid - High Life 
14. Hybrid - BT - Never Gonna Come Back Down 
15. Jeff Wayne - Eve Of The War (Hybrid's Fire In The Sky Mix) 
16. Hybrid - Theme From Wide Angle (Rolling Thunder Mix) 
17. Hybrid - Out of the dark
18. Alanis Morissette - So Pure (Hybrid Mix)
19. Conjure One - Tears from the Moon (Hybrid's Twisted on the Terrace Mix) 
20. Future Sound Of London - Papua New Guinea (Hybrid ReMix)
21. BT - Godspeed (Hybrid ReMix)
22. Hybrid - Blackout 


ENJOY!!!!!!


----------



## JULIA (Jul 30, 2006)

I cannot wait to listen to those songs. Thank you. =]


----------



## xxObsessed (Aug 7, 2006)

*Wow.*

I agree with anyone who said Britney Spears is awesome to work out to. Her songs are so motivating.


----------



## JULIA (Aug 7, 2006)

I tried a new approach today. I decided to watch Legally Blonde. Wow, that made time fly.


----------



## ette (Aug 30, 2006)

Here's my current mix (I do elliptical/stair master/bike):
1. One Shot - Danity Kane
2. Chain Hang Low - Jibbs
3. Love Me or Hate Me - Lady Sovereign
4. Give it Up to Me - Sean Paul
5. Hotline - Ciara
6. Ramalama (Bang Bang) - Roison Murphy
7. Workout - RuPaul
8. Sexbomb (Peppermint Disco Mix) - Tom Jones
9. Bossy - Kelis


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Sep 2, 2006)

recently my boyfriend bought the panic!at the disco cd. and he was listening to it while i was running on the treadmill @ home. and i found that it sorta got me movie. its pretty up beat and fast.


----------



## burlesque (Oct 18, 2006)

If you're into the 80s, Oingo Boingo. Seriously.


----------



## Bernadette (Oct 21, 2006)

Madonna's "Confessions On A Dance Floor" is my new all time favorite workout music!


----------



## mitziedoll (Oct 22, 2006)

I like really loud fast music when I work out, my faves:
Papa Roach - To Be Loved
Rammstien - Du Hast
Taking Back Sunday - Cute without the e
Panic at the Disco - I write sins not tragedys
My Chemical Romance - Helena
Tool - Stinkfist
AFI - Miss Murder and Girl's not Grey
Gorillaz - Feel Good and Dare
Scissor Sisters - I don't feel like dancing, and comfortably numb for the cool down


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Oct 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 

 
_You should check out some Goldfrapp. They sound sort of 80ish. I really love it. 
I like Ooh La La, Lovely 2 CU, and Slide In.

Plus, check out "We Used To Be Friends" by the Dandy Warhols. Oh and "Grunge Betty" by them too! I totally love me some Dandy's._

 


OOOOO  I love Goldfrapp!!!!!


----------



## resin (Nov 23, 2006)

put your ass into it - ice cube


----------



## duckieXcouture (Dec 30, 2006)

I like Fergalicious by Fergie.. and anything by FamilyForce5... They're really funny. The lyrics can be weird (but funny) at times, but the beat is really awesome.


----------



## Mandaryna (Jan 12, 2007)

Get Busy Living Or Get Busy Dying - Fall Out Boy
Time To Dance - Panic! At The Disco
I Write Sins Not Tragedies - Panic! At The Disco
The Only Difference Between Martyrdom And Suicide Is Press Coverage
- Panic! At The Disco
Camisado - Panic! At The Disco
Sophomore Slump Or Comeback Of The Year - Fall Out Boy
This Ain't A Scene, It's An Arms Race - Fall Out Boy
Dance, Dance - Fall Out Boy
Truly Madly Deeply Remix - Cascada (I think it's the styles and breeze remix)
Everytime We Touch - Cascada
Bad Boy - Cascada


----------



## Marci (Jan 14, 2007)

Depends what kind of mood I'm in...but definately Pitbull and Daddy Yankee get me going or Fall Out Boy with maybe some Plain White T's thrown in. Reggaeton always gets me moving too


----------



## shiel (Jan 29, 2007)

i'm usually indierock/alt.rock kinda gal, but when i'm working out everything with good beat goes. metal gets me running faster as it is so aggressive and pop/techno keeps me motivated.

this is my current list:

Rocksteady - All Saints    
LoveStoned/I Think She Knows Interlude - Justin Timberlake
Wind It Up - Gwen Stefani
Not I - Demon Hunter
Watching You - Rogue Traders
Relentless Intolerance - Demon Hunter
Fergalicious (Feat. Will.i.am) - Fergie
L.O.V.E. - Ashlee Simpson
Pull Shapes - The Pipettes
Pump It - Black Eyed Peas
A to the B - Infernal
Her Portrait in Black - Atreyu
Rock Star Poser - N.E.R.D.
Anna Molly - Incubus
Beating Heart Baby - Head Automatica
Everytime We Touch (Radio Mix) - Cascada

i should update it though. frou frou is very good for working out, and there were some great succestions in this thread so better get downloading


----------



## KAIA (Mar 2, 2007)

i listen indie, grunge, 80's (pop and rock) but when it comes to workout... there's nothing like reggaeton *blush*


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 4, 2007)

There's too many to list but my turbo boost songs (when I'm just about to fall flat on my face):

Salt n Pepa - Push It
Ice Cube - You Can Do It (put your back into it!)
OutKast _ The Way You Move
JT - Sexy Back
Billy Idol _ Rebel Yell

Interestingly enough my workout songs are more of the RAP/HIP-HOP/R&B genre.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 24, 2007)

mean and hard heavy metal. 

nothing psychs me up more than some rammstein, nin, tool or metallica blaring through my headfones.

makes my 45 min workout feel like it was 20 min!

oh, and, uhm, eye of the tiger from the rocky soundtrack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its motivational!!


----------



## xiahe (Aug 4, 2007)

you could probably work out to most of these songs...lol my list is pretty random, but...

cum on feel the noise - slade (<~ this song really gets me pumped, i love 80's rock!)
whine up - kat deluna
miracle - cascada
everytime we touch - cascada
heaven - DJ sammy
livin' on a prayer - bon jovi
come and get my love - DJ rotic
ding dong song - gunther & the sunshine girls (LOL this song cracks me up)
dragosta din tei - ozone (aka the numa numa dance lol)
what is love - haddaway
sandstorm - da rude
bad boy - cascada
SOS - rihanna
umbrella - rihanna
pon de replay - rihanna
cherry pie - warrant
girls girls girls - motley crue
say it right - nelly furtado 
LOL gonna fly now (aka the Rocky theme)
the Final Countdown (also from Rocky)
eye Of The Tiger (again from Rocky)
break It Off - Sean Paul ft. Rihanna
hips don't lie - shakira
we're not gonna take it - twisted sister
push it to the limit - rick ross
big shit poppin - T.I.
shake - ying yang twinz
i luv it - young jeezy

that's all i have for now


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 4, 2007)

Heart - If Looks Could Kill 
Green Day - Basket Case 
Lee Ryan - Turn Your Car Around 
Prince - When Doves Cry 
Madonna - Sky Fits Heaven 
h.i.m - rip out the wings of a butterfly 
INXS - Disappear 
Stevie Nicks - Edge Of Seventeen


----------



## kimmy (Sep 8, 2007)

the prodigy...especially breathe and smack my bitch up.


----------



## dollypink (Sep 8, 2007)

lately i've been listening to van halen, or watching episodes of sex and the city on my zen


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 26, 2007)

Check out the DJ:

Girl Talk

Friggin' awesome!!!!!!


----------



## luvsic (Nov 7, 2007)

My repeats are usually:

Pop/Dance

Britney Spears - Gimme More
Britney Spears - Piece of me
Britney Spears - Radar 
Tina sugandh - There is no alternative
Joanna Pacitti - Watch me Shine
Madonna - Sorry
Madonna - Hung up
Madonna - Jump
Nelly Furtado - Do It
Jupiter Rising - Electropop

Rap/R&B/Hip Hop

Plies feat. T-pain - Shawty
T.I - let's get away
Nelly – shake ya tail feather
Frankie J - That Girl
Kanye West - Stronger
50 Cent feat. Justin Timberlake - Ayo technology

I have more, I'll add some later 

Techno-ish 

DJ Sammy - Heaven
DJ Sammy - Boys of the Summer
BT - Dreaming (radio cut)
DJ Tiesto - Just Be
Christina Milian – Dip it low (JJ flores Remix)
Dj encore – I see right through to you
Vanessa Hudgens - Say Ok (Albert Castillo Remix)
Hilary Duff - With Love (Albert Castillo Remix)

haha I know that's a lot of britney spears, but it just pumps my blood for some reason. I have a lot more, but I'll post some later!


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 7, 2007)

Behemoth - Demigod
Slayer - Reign in Blood, God Hates Us All
Marilyn Manson - Antichrist Superstar


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_ 

Britney Spears - Gimme More
Britney Spears - Piece of me
Britney Spears - Radar _

 
i agree! and britneys 'get naked' and 'break the ice'

im mainly one for dance/trance music as its really fast and has a great beat! makes u work harder


----------



## cocolette (Nov 9, 2007)

if you have an ipod you can download podcasts, i love fit pod it has music and tip and stuff!


----------



## KaylaGrace (Nov 9, 2007)

50 Cent feat. Justin Timberlake- Ayo Technology
50 Cent- Outta Control
Young Jeezy feat R. Kelly- Go Getter (ONE OF MY FAVES!)
J Lo- Do It Well
Chamillionaire- Hip Hop Police
Ashely Tisdale- He Said, She Said
Rhianna- Please Don't Stop The Music
Rhianna- Shut Up and Drive
Rhianna- SOS
Rhianna- Pon De Replay
Timbaland feat. Justin Timberlake and Nelly Furtado- Give It To Me
Nelly Furtado- Maneater
Ummm thats all I can think of right now.


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KaylaGrace* 

 
_50 Cent feat. Justin Timberlake- Ayo Technology
50 Cent- Outta Control
Young Jeezy feat R. Kelly- Go Getter (ONE OF MY FAVES!)
J Lo- Do It Well
Chamillionaire- Hip Hop Police
Ashely Tisdale- He Said, She Said
Rhianna- Please Don't Stop The Music
Rhianna- Shut Up and Drive
Rhianna- SOS
Rhianna- Pon De Replay
Timbaland feat. Justin Timberlake and Nelly Furtado- Give It To Me
Nelly Furtado- Maneater
Ummm thats all I can think of right now._

 
i love all of them too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 especially please dont stop the music! so good for on the treadmill lol


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 11, 2007)

I like working out to techno...something about the beat


----------



## user68 (Dec 17, 2007)

Great suggestions!

 My current playlist is below: (some of these are already mentioned)

Black Eyed Peas - Pump It
Lil John - Get Low
Daddy Yankee - Gasolina
DMX - X Gonna Give It To Ya
Fabolous - Breathe
Kany West - Stronger
Kany West - Work Out Plan
Mase - Breathe, Stretch, Shake
Nelly Furtado - Maneater
Pussycat Dolls - Wait a Minute
Pussycat Dolls - I Dont Need a Man
Pussycat Dolls - Beep
Sean Paul - Get Busy 
Sean Paul - Temperature
Timberland - The Way I Are


----------



## Divinity (Dec 17, 2007)

Britney may be off, but man can she put together a kick ass album!  She along with Timbaland keep me workin' on the treadmill.


----------



## Doowop (Dec 22, 2007)

thanks for this board for some great suggestions, I have compiled my own cd to use when I skip. The music I want needs to be really uptempo or I won't feel motivated, not that satisfie with my list but at least it makes me more disciplined in skipping! Hope this list can help someone!

Aly & AJ - Potentional breakup song
Matchbox 20 - How far we've come
Justin timberlake - Sexyback
Daddy Yankee - Gasolina
Rihanna - SOS
Britney- Gimme more
Britney and Madonna - Me against the music
Pink - U + Ur hand
Cascada - Miracle
J.Lo - Do it well
Black eyed peas - Pump it
Booty Luv - Boogie 2nite 
Brittany Murphy and Paul oakenfold - Fasterkill Pussycat
Hilary Duff - With love
Ashley Tisdale - He said she said
Linkin park - bleed it out
Kat deluna - Whine up


----------



## MadchenRogue (Jan 2, 2008)

I like music with a fast beat that gets my body going.

Here some euro stuff you might like....yes yes, I grew up with this stuff ( teen back in the day--my god its been so long!) but you might like it. some of today stuff.

Alice Deejay- Better Of Alone.
Daddy Yankee- Impacto
Don Omar- Conteo 
Fergie- Fergalicious
Hectorl el father featuring wisin y yandel - el telefono
LLCool J- mama said knock you out
jamiroquai- just dance
juvenile- back that a$$ up
la lupita- supersonico
los fabulosos cadillacs- el matador
wisin y yandel- rakata
mindless self indulgence- shut me up 
No Doubt- I 'm just a girl
real 2 real- i like to move it
republica- ready to go
shakira- ojos asi
sisqo- the thong song
tatu- not gonna get us
willa ford- i wanna be bad
ying yang twins- shake it like a salt
the benjamins- royal rumble
DMX- X Gonna give to ya


----------



## dollbaby (Jan 8, 2008)

Here are my fav's that I work out too at the gym. haha. They really pump me up ;P:

*Ago - Tell Me Where You Are*
*Angel City - Sunrise*
*Angel City - Do You Know (I Go Crazy)*
*Angel City - Touch Me*
*Angel City - Love Me Right (Oh Sheila)*
*Ashley Tisdale - Be Good To Me*
*Booty Luv - Boogy 2Nite*
*Cascada - How Do You Do!*
*Judy Torres- The Air That I Breathe*
*Danielle Paris - I Can't Stand It*
*Deborah Cox - Easy As Life*
*Deborah Cox - I Never Knew*
*DJ Encore - Walk On Water*
*Groove Coverage - Poison*
*Judy Torres - I Don't*


----------



## Babylard (Jan 29, 2008)

i listen to almost anything, old, new, cheesy or cool!  The songs i currently love to work out to is:

Alex K - Smalltown Boy
Rob Mayth - Barbie Girl <-- best cheesy dance song LOL, I don't tell anyone I listen to it though
East Clubbers - To the moon and back
East Clubbers - Walk Alone
Ciara - Hotline
Erika - Relations
Above & Beyond - Can't Sleep
Sylver - Forgiven
David Usher - Black Black Heart Remix
ATC - Around the world
Stefy - Chelsea
Rhianna - SOS
TLC - Silly Ho
Milk Inc - Whisper
Milk Inc - Walk on Water
Foggy - Come into my Dream
112 - Peaches and Cream
If you liked the movie, A Night At The Roxbury:
Real McCoy - Another night
Real McCoy - Run Away



Have you considered DDR Music? LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just type in DDR or Dance Dance Revolution on limewire and you will get tons.  They really get me going when I had my ps2.  They are incredibly, incredibly cheesy without the visuals LOL.  I don't expect you to like it, but it gets stuck in your head if you listen a few times!
Some songs I like from DDR:
Bumble Bee
Do It All Night
Dam Diriam
Butterfly
Mr. Wonderful
Moonlight Shadow
In The Heat of the Night
Tears


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 23, 2008)

Whine up by Kat De Luna is my favorite song to work out to.  I also like anything by Cascada, particularly What hurts the most. 
I like Hip-hop and anything fast paced.


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 24, 2008)

Just found this thread and i'm loving it!!

At the risk of sounding rather weird, these work for me:

Combichrist - particularly '..Rain of blood' and 'like to thank my buddies'

Dimmu Borgir - Puritanical Euphoric Misanthropia album

Cradle of Filth stuff


I guess they have a lot of energy -they're some of my 'walking to work/ uni quickly' albums. Don't get to the gym these days, but this is what will be on my mp3 player when i do!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Whine up by Kat De Luna is my favorite song to work out to. I also like anything by Cascada, particularly What hurts the most. 
I like Hip-hop and anything fast paced._

 
i love that kat deluna song!!! her new one 'run the show' is also another good working out tune!!! you shud check it out.
i also love Cascada... shes very popular over here


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i love that kat deluna song!!! her new one 'run the show' is also another good working out tune!!! you shud check it out.
i also love Cascada... shes very popular over here_

 
I will definitely check that out, thank you! =)

Cascada is very popular in my hometown.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i love that kat deluna song!!! her new one 'run the show' is also another good working out tune!!! you shud check it out.
i also love Cascada... shes very popular over here_

 
Thank you! I will definitely check that song out =)

Cascada is very popular in my hometown... I think they came out with a new CD recently, right?


----------



## tearsindecember (Apr 2, 2008)

Everything by GirlTalk

They have mixes of upbeat songs.. nothing else gets me going!


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 1, 2008)

Hey lady thanks so much for the thread, when you get done compiling the all with you post a compiled list ?


----------



## TheDiesel (May 8, 2008)

Just a few from my list...

Outta my head - Ashlee Simpson
See you again  - Miley Cyrus
Candyman - Aqua
Not gonna get us - T.A.T.U
Misery Business - Paramore
CrushCrushCrush - Paramore

Anything by Cascada

Never Again - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## milamonster (Jun 7, 2008)

drum and bass is good  and some dubstep and basically verything lol

i like 
night by benga and coki
up all night by john b
feelings by shy fx
not today by coki
and...
revolver by rage against the machine


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 12, 2008)

i've found anything by beyonce works for me...the music motivates and thinking of her hot bod as a goal is an added bonus, lol


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 12, 2008)

GIRL TALK

If he doesn't get you pumped nothing will!


----------



## xphoenix06 (Sep 9, 2008)

I like to work out to most of the fast songs from a group from S. Korea.  They have different names that they go by, "DBSK", "TVXQ", and "Tohoshinki".  Different countries call them one of the three names.  

Some good songs from them are:
"Rising Sun"
"O"
"Purple Line"
"Last Angel"
"Choosey Lover" (Just a feel good song)
"Summer Drive" ( Another feel good song)
"Together"  (Another feel good one too)

This group sings in Korean, and Japanese, they also have a song in Manderian (sp?) too.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_i listen to almost anything, old, new, cheesy or cool! The songs i currently love to work out to is:

...
Above & Beyond - Can't Sleep
...

_

 

Oohh.. I've this on my list too. I LOVE Above & Beyod!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





These are on my current playlist:

Beautiful - Disco Montego ft. Katie Underwood
Let Me Think About It - Ida Corr
Only This Moment - Royksopp
The Way I Are - Timbaland
Give It To Me - Timbaland ft Nelly Furtado
Untouched - The Veronicas
Destroy Everything You Touch - Ladytron
When I Grow Up - The Pussycat Dolls
Beggin - Madcon
Give It 2 Me - Madonna
Can't Sleep - Above & Beyond
Disturbia - Rihanna
Detective - No Doubt


----------



## brownubian (Sep 21, 2008)

I love to listen to Dancehall, Soca, and House Music while working out. 

"The Anthem" with Pitbull and Lil Jon has my legs pumping super fast on the elliptical...love that song!


----------



## lunargen (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xphoenix06* 

 
_I like to work out to most of the fast songs from a group from S. Korea.  They have different names that they go by, "DBSK", "TVXQ", and "Tohoshinki".  Different countries call them one of the three names.  

Some good songs from them are:
"Rising Sun"
"O"
"Purple Line"
"Last Angel"
"Choosey Lover" (Just a feel good song)
"Summer Drive" ( Another feel good song)
"Together"  (Another feel good one too)

This group sings in Korean, and Japanese, they also have a song in Manderian (sp?) too._

 

OMGEEEE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was just about to post the EXACT SAME LINEUP!! (smp love <3)
Never in my wildest dreams did I expect to meet a fellow DBSK fan over here at Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Btw, I add to that list 'Mirotic' and 'Hey' from the 4th Album. Those two were so awesome I took so much longer to finish this morning! <3


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 22, 2008)

danity kane's new abum


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 22, 2008)

MIA - anything from Arular and some tracks from Kala
Also a french singer named Yelle - anything from the album - Pop Up


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm a total electronic freaq. But i also love Classic 70's rock - but I'm on a huge French House/Electronic kick. 

Observe;

my current cardio playlist-

Phantom - Justice
Yves - Mr. Oizo
La Decalomania - So Me
Back it Up - Feadz
Minuteman's Pulse - Mr. Ozio
49ers - Busy P
Edwrecker - Feadz
Dolami - SebAstian
Why Me, Why Now? - Blu Mar Ten
Mandala - Thievery Corporation
Let me Think About it - Ida Corr vs. Fedde Le Grand
Sous Le Soleil - Major Boys
10 - Mux Mool
Nil by Mouth - Bag Raiders
I Like Love- Solitare
DVNO - Justice
Aerodynamic - Daft Punk
20th Century Boy - T Rex
Don't Stop - Brazilian Girls
Is it Just Me? - The Darkness
Lebanese Blonde - Thievery Corporation
Ce Jeu - Yelle
Faster Kill Pussycat - Paul Oakenford
Chewing Gum - Annie
Shadows - Midnight Juggernauts 
Love Her All I Can - KISS
THings You Say - Cicada
Itch You Can't Scratch - Junior Senior
Touch Me - Bingo Players & Chocolate Puma
Fluer De Saison - Emilie Simon
Love Has Gone - Dave Guetta
Let There Be Light - Justice
Nothing is Getting Us Anywhere - Guns n' Bombs
Heartbeat - Tahiti 80
Sound & Vision - David Bowie




Helllllooo FRENCH!


----------



## brianjenny17 (Oct 1, 2008)

fergie - fergalicious! lol i know im a dork


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 14, 2008)

Family Force 5, Daft Punk, Rihanna, Morningwood, Pink, anything dance-y like Enur's Calabria or Will.I.Am...


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 22, 2008)

My current workout playlist(Still working on it)
I hope the picture isn't too big


----------



## dialine13 (Dec 6, 2008)

i've been liking the new britney album. also lady gaga is good. also HIM, i think just cuz i really like them. but def MIA really good for a workout.


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 13, 2008)

Anything Reggaeton is good for working out- I also LOVE working out to The Millionaires.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2009)

Its funny b/c I have three different genres on my ipod depending on my mood...

Super hardcore/workout/pump me up mixes for when I need a boost during my runs. [Lady Ga Ga "Just Dance," Britney "Womanizer, "Kanye "Stronger," Pussycat Dolls "When I grow up"...] 
Mellow melty mixes for those afternoons at the gym where I'm not pushing myself but I need someone by my side, esp on the stair machine. [Death Cab for Cutie, Explosions in the Sky, Airborne Toxic Event...] 
NPR podcasts that let me just get lost in some weird story which is good when I want to just go for a long walk. [Fresh Air, This American Life]


----------



## zipperfire (Feb 8, 2009)

I like movie music for workouts

Amazon.com: Tomb Raider: Graeme Revell: Music

Amazon.com: Star Trek V: The Final Frontier: Jerry Goldsmith: Music


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 16, 2009)

I love running to Kanye West's "Stronger." It gets me in the right attitude and gives me motivation.

I love any hip-hop for working out. Slow songs don't pump me up at all.


----------



## mdjmsj (Mar 16, 2009)

Goldfrapp is in constant rotation on my Ipod-Supernature and Black Cherry for when I'm pushing myself, Seventh Tree and Felt Mountain for when I'm feeling more chill. I also love M.I.A., Lady Gaga, B In The Mix (Britney Spears remix album), the Tomb Raider Soundtrack, and The Killers.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 26, 2009)

My personal favorites are from the groups Albannach or Clanadonia.  They kick!

Clanadonia on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Albannach on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Pizzicata (Apr 6, 2009)

If you really like techno, specifically trance and need a good continuous high energy mix for cardio, I recommend getting the free podcast of Tiesto's Club Life

This isn't for everyone, but I like it a lot, and it is updated weekly so you can have new tunes to enjoy.


----------



## ladyJ (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm a weirdo and I listen to R&B when I work out because that's really all I listen to but...I think any lady gaga song and pussycat dolls would be fun to work out with!


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 6, 2009)

Michael Jackson!!
Ace of Base!! (LOL!)
Judas Priest- Painkiller
Metallica's latest album


----------



## User27 (Apr 19, 2009)

****


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Apr 24, 2009)

Britney Spears has taken over my workour playlist...
Womanizer
Piece of Me
Gimmie More
If You Seek Amy
I've Got That Boom Boom
Me Against the Music
Toxic
Outrageous
You Drive me Crazy
Stronger
Slave 4 U
OverProtected
Breathe on Me
Circus
Lace and Leather

(I like Britney, so sue me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

I also have...
Katy Perry- I Kissed a Girl
Jessica Simpson- A Public Affair
Too Short- Shake That Monkey
Three 6 Mafia- Lolli Lolli
Rick Ross- The Boss
TI- Whatever you Like
Christina Augilara- Keeps Getting better
...And a lot more lol


----------



## urbanD0LL (Apr 26, 2009)

shake and pop by green velvet and kid sister 

this song is the bomb !!


----------



## puja1204 (May 3, 2009)

I have a lot of favorites, but I seem to really run harder when my ipod shuffles to an old school Michael Jackson song or Will Smith's "Party Starter". I never liked Will Smith's music, but that song always gets me pumped


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 18, 2009)

Cardio:
Motley Crue - Kickstart my heart
Flock of seagulls - And I ran
Rammstein - Benzin
OOMPH!- Augen Auf
Grinder from Command and Conquer Red Alert 2
...

Weight training:
Anything by Megaherz, Rammstein
Pat Benatar- Invincible
Incubus- Megalomaniac
Rage Against the Machine- Guerrilla radio and Wake Up
...


----------



## Adrastea (Jun 21, 2009)

The Aquabats!
Seriously. You can't help but jump around and be happy.
Like "Look At Me (I'm A Winner!)" is awesome. lolz


----------



## ztirkazoid (Jun 30, 2009)

Timbaland, Missy Elliott and JT - Bounce.  BIG track!


----------



## ChocolateKisses (Jul 2, 2009)

Anything by Armin Van Burren and ATB should work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Armin Van burren- Oceanlab and In and out of love
ATB- Ecstasy
Britney Spears- Radar
Black Eyed peas- I got a feeling and Boom Boom Pow 
Roy Gates- The World Is Spinning
Jamie Foxx ft. T-pain- Blame It
I hopw this helps you


----------



## blowyourmind (Jul 16, 2009)

Crazy Possessive - Kaci Battaglia
Sunrise - Angel City
All I Ever Wanted - Basshunter
love these


----------



## reem2790 (Aug 9, 2009)

Scooter is a great group to listen to if you're into european music, it's super fast paced and is amazing stadium music, i also love techno remixes of any song, they're always upbeat and fast!!


----------



## Artemisia (Oct 5, 2009)

I love to workout on Mercyside by Tristania & Live Gothic (from the live dvd/cd) by Therion!


----------



## MedicalMaladies (Nov 2, 2009)

Voodoo People - The Prodigy. 
Oh BOY that song makes you work hard, especially if you're in a spin class. XD


----------



## ladynomoregaga (Nov 12, 2009)

I can't do music! I need something that holds my attention more so I don't realize I have 30 more minutes of cardio to go, haha. Usually I'll listen to podcasts or lately I've been watching the show Strangers With Candy on my ipod. I don't recommend the latter; everyone at my university's gym probably thinks I'm nuts because I randomly burst out laughing in my workout. :-D


----------



## greengoesmoo (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saucipinkbabydoll* 

 
_Fever by Kylie Minouge_

 
Beat me to it! Awesome album!

Anything from the "bling the noise" album by KnifeHandChop is pretty good for pushing yourself on a treadmill!


----------



## ashtn (Feb 20, 2010)

my newest addition:

Take it Off - Kesha


----------



## slowdownbaby (Mar 29, 2010)

For my cardio I like to listen to Beyonce! It really gets you going!! Robin Thicke and Craig David are awesome for me too. They have sexy songs that makes you wanna reach your goal!!


----------



## downloadstone (Apr 11, 2010)

Anything from Florence and the Machine's album Lungs, and (I hate to admit I even listen to these guys,) anything from 3oh!3.


----------



## MrsAriGold (Apr 11, 2010)

It's a little embarrassing, but I find Pauly D's (from Jersey Shore) mixes really good to exercise to. 
I also love David Guettas album


----------



## Pariah (Apr 15, 2010)

I currently have Lady Gaga, Prodigy, Covenant, Basshunter, VNV Nation, and a few others on my playlist...I need to add some MIA.


----------



## kpenn (May 14, 2010)

*Kristen's Ultimate "Look What You're Missing" Playlist*

_For use after a boy or girl cheats, mistreats or otherwise fails to acknowledge how wonderful you are!  Time to get in shape and show 'em what they're missing._

Bad Romance - Lady Gaga
Don't Let Me Stop You - Kelly Clarkson
Battlefield - Jordin Sparks
Leave (Get Out) - JoJo
According to You - Orianthi
The Game is Over - 'N Sync
Heartbreaker - Mariah Carey
No Surprise - Daughtry
Ashes - Embrace
Better in Time - Leona Lewis
So What - P!nk
Irreplaceable - Beyonce
Single Ladies (Put a Ring on It) - Beyonce
Wait 'Til You See My Smile - Alicia Keys
Since You Been Gone - Kelly Clarkson
Handle Me - Robyn


----------



## na294 (Jul 6, 2010)

I just pick up any summer dance music mixes like Ibiza stuff.  Hey if it can keep the clubbers partying for 20 hours it sure can keep me running for 30 min! lol


----------



## slowdownbaby (Jul 11, 2010)

If you guys love some pop music, listen to the new Christina Aguilera album "Bionic". I use all the beat songs on my playlist while doing my cardio


----------



## Darkness (Jul 29, 2010)

Electro
Chemical Brothers - Hey Boy Hey Girl
Chemical Brothers - Block Rockin' Beats
Black Strobe - Shining Bright Star
Alter Ego - Rocker
Prodigy - Breathe
Prodigy - Voodoo People


----------



## spunky (Jul 31, 2010)

for the occasional times i use my exercise bike i put some rammstein on.
thumpy beats seem to make me pedal faster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and when i go out for a walk around where my mum stays i usually have 80s hair metal [no power ballads though!] or new wave sleaze on. lots of high-energy stuff to keep me going


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 1, 2010)

anything techno always works for me, especially Euro techno


----------



## coppertone (Aug 2, 2010)

I listen to a lot of 'Disney-pop' when I'm at the gym - and I'm not ashamed!

Current favourites:
Permanent December - Miley Cyrus
Here We Go Again - Demi Lovato
Hero - Sterling Knight
Round and Round - Selena Gomez & The Scene

...anything that's cheesy, pretty much!


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 14, 2010)

I like the cheesy stuff too!  Nothing wrong with it at all!

I also love Britney Spears, Kesha, Gaga, etc.  Also any techno remixes really get me going.  I slow down for a breather when the song does and really push for it when it gets faster again.  Helps me pace myself, I love it.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 15, 2010)

Remixes and electronica. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Basement Jaxx, Mr. Hudson, Calvin Harris, Royksopp, and DJHero songs!
Gotta love The Jackson Five Vs. Third Eye Blind!


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Darkness* 

 
_Electro
Chemical Brothers - Hey Boy Hey Girl
Chemical Brothers - Block Rockin' Beats
Black Strobe - Shining Bright Star
Alter Ego - Rocker
Prodigy - Breathe
Prodigy - Voodoo People 









_

 
All the above plus anything by The Crystal Method.  Murder/You know its Hard, High Roller, Weopens of Mass Distortion, Born too Slow, Cherry Twist, Busy Child ,  I Know Its YOU, True Grit, PHD, Name of the Game, Roll It Up, Remix of Paranoid (Originally by Garbage)

Orbital--Funny Break
Elite Force--Curve Ball

For Prodigy, I also like Smack my BI*ch Up for work out but really any Prodigy will do.

I can add Chemical Brothers Galaxy Bounce
Rage Against the Machine--Renegades of Funk, Bullet In Your Head, Killing in the Name, Know Your Enemy, Bulls On Parade, Down Rodeo, Testify, Sleep Now in the Fire


And my secret guilty pleasures (don't tell my metal friends) Daft Punk: One More Time, Da Funk, Harder Better Faster Stronger


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 15, 2010)

^Star Guitar by The Chemical Brothers dude!
And The Neptunes did a good remix of Harder Better Faster!


----------



## astronaut (Sep 17, 2010)

Calvin Harris' music is really awesome to work out to.


----------



## Amber Dawn (Jul 17, 2011)

I've started listening to a lot of vocaloid songs when I walk to and from work (I walk 25kms a week doing this!) and it's been really motivating. Really loving the Project DIVA 39's Giving Day Concert.


----------



## sassyinpink (Aug 23, 2019)

here for the workout music! though to be frank i am exercising only in my small desk office lol


----------



## AbbyAbhc19 (Oct 20, 2019)

Thank you for this thread! I was looking for great work out music and here it is!


----------

